
The code I’m still ashamed of - probably_wrong
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/the-code-im-still-ashamed-of-e4c021dff55e#.vmbgbtgin
======
probably_wrong
Link to a discussion in a thread that got a lot more attention than this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965589)

